# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Κομμένη κεραία

## bestever

Καλησπέρα , μόλις έκανα μια βλακεία και έκοψα κατα λάθος  την κεραία απο τον δέκτη της τηλεκατεύθυνσης από το αεροπλανάκι μου.

Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου δώσει μια κατεύθυνση για το πώς θα το επισκευάσω.
Τι καλώδιο, τι μήκος, γίνεται; 
Η συχνότητα που δουλεύει η τηλεκατεύθυνση είναι στα 2.4ghz

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο, το καλώδιο που κόπηκε είναι oμοαξονικό? Καταλήγει κάπου σε κάποια μικρή κεραία?

----------


## spiroscfu

το καλώδιο από ότι βλέπω είναι ομοαξονικό η μια μεριά συνδέεται κατευθείαν στην κεραία και η άλλη σε έναν female μάλλον smt(gsc) connector,
τώρα αν μπορείς να βρεις κάποια ολόκληρη κεραία, νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## bestever

Ναι! Το καλωδιο , που ειναι και η κεραια ειναι πολυ ψιλο Ομοαξονικο.  Λιγο πριν το τελειωμα της κεραιας, υπαρχει το "μπρονζε" κυλινδρακι και απο και μετα συνεχιζει μονο ο πυρηνας του καλωδιου για 3-4 ποντους. Λογικα, η εξωτερικη γραμμη θα συνδεεται αγωγιμα με το κυλινδρακι. Αν χρειαστει θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω καλυτερη φωτογραφια .

----------


## bestever

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν για το ενδιαφέρον τους.  :Smile: 

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα που ίσως βοηθήσουν.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Κάθε βοήθεια να καταλάβω τι χαρακτηριστικά κεραίας χρειάζεται  να έχει αυτή με την οποία θα την αντικαταστήσω , είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Γιώργο,
στις φωτογραφίες σου φαίνεται ένα δίπολο με κάθοδο. "Κάθοδος" ονομάζεται το καλώδιο που συνδέει την κεραία με τον πομπό/δέκτη και σε εσένα έχει κοπεί:



Το δίπολο αποτελείται από δύο τμήματα ίσου μήκους λ/4, δηλαδή το 1/4 του μήκους κύματος της συχνότητας λειτουργίας. Για 2.4G έχουμε λ=300000/2400000=0.125μ και λ/4=3.12cm. Η κάθοδος μπορεί να είναι οποιουδήποτε μήκους αλλά υπάρχουν απώλειες ανά μέτρο καλωδίου. 

Στην περίπτωσή σου η κάθοδος τερματίζεται στο σημείο που αρχίζει το τμήμα ΑΝΤ της κεραίας και είναι συνδεδεμένο με το τμήμα GND της κεραίας που έχει τη μορφή "μανδύα" πάνω από το καλώδιο.

Η απλούστερη επισκευή είναι να κολλήσεις την κοντύτερη πια κάθοδο στην πλακέτα, αν βέβαια το επιτρέπουν οι αποστάσεις στο μοντέλο. Αν εκεί που θα τοποθετηθεί η κεραία δεν έχεις μεταλλικά στοιχεία (μπαταρίες, άτρακτος, κλπ.) θα λειτουργήσει σχεδόν όπως πριν. 

Αν δεν σου φτάνει το μήκος της καθόδου, πρέπει να βρεις παρόμοιο καλώδιο (λ.χ. RG174) και να ανακατασκευάσεις την κεραία κάνοντας μόνος σου τις αντίστοιχες συνδέσεις. Προσοχή στις κολλήσεις!

Εναλλακτικά θα σιγουρευτείς για τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας και θα πάρεις μιά έτοιμη κεραία με κάθοδο για παραπλήσια χρήση (λ.χ. WiFi).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

bestever (02-06-11), leosedf (02-06-11)

----------


## bestever

Κατατοπιστικότατος Γιώργο, ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Δυστυχώς το κομματάκι της καθόδου που μου έχει μείνει είναι πολύ κοντό, οπότε θα πρέπει να φτιάξω μια καινούργια.
Αν βρω ομοαξονικό καλωδιάκι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα κομματάκι 3.12cm από ένα μπρούτζινο σωληνάκι φ4mm (τόσο φ είναι και της κεραίας) που έχω , προκειμένου να φτιάξω την κεραία;
Για την ακρίβεια, στην περίπτωσή μου το δίπολο τμήμα gnd έχει μήκος 26mm και το δίπολο τμήμα ant 29mm . ΝΑ διατηρήσω αυτές της διαστάσεις στην κεραία που θα φτιάξω ή 31.2mm ; 
Και πόση ακρίβεια στο μήκος πρέπει να έχουν τα κομμάτια του δίπολου ;

Τέλος, μια πιο απλή κατασκευή κεραίας διπόλου σαν αυτή θα λειτουργούσε;



Εντάξει, μην βαράτε, δεν ρωτάω άλλα!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... μια πιο απλή κατασκευή κεραίας διπόλου σαν αυτή θα λειτουργούσε;


Οι υποτυπώδεις κεραίες για 2.4GHz (έλεγξε ότι είναι σωστή η συχνότητα) μπορούν να είναι όπως οι παρακάτω:



Απλά αυτές δεν έχουν καλό συντονισμό (δεν ενοχλεί πολύ το δέκτη) ούτε απολαβή σε σχέση με μια "κεραία" (μειώνει την απόσταση ζεύξης) αλλά λειτουργούν. Το παράδειγμα που δείχνεις χρησιμοποιεί κλέμα συνδέσεων η οποία μπορεί να "δουλέψει" σε ένα δέκτη FM ή σε μια πρόχειρη κεραία βραχέων/CB αλλά εδώ οι συχνότητες είναι πολύ μεγάλες και έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις διαστάσεις.

Τέλος, αν η συχνότητα είναι 2.4GHz και έχεις/βρεις κάποιο χαλασμένο router ή LCD από φορητό H/Y, υπάρχουν κεραίες για 2.4GHz μαζί με μακρύ καλώδιο. Οι κεραίες μοιάζουν με συνδετήρα από έλασμα:



G

----------

leosedf (02-06-11)

----------

